# So mad!!!



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Today I had a final at school and It was a gorgeous day so I left mackenzie outside in the backyard with the backdoor cracked so she could go inside if she needed to. Ive done this numerous times and Ive never had a problem until today. My roommate called me in the middle of my test and left a voicemail. After my final I was angry to say the least, at the content of the message. My roomate had arrived home to the dog barking like nuts and when she went to the yard she saw 'kenzie by the fence and some kind of green paint ALL OVER HER! there were two boys on the other side of the fence with a paintball gun SHOOTING at my dog! by the fence door there is a gap big enough for them to get at her. those little brats were even laughing! When I got home she was still stressed out and wouldnt leave my closet where she likes to curl up in at night. I called the police and reported those kids but my roomate had apparently scared them off when she ran outside yelling bloody murder. I am really upset and now im scared to leave her out there unsupervised. 
One of my best friends is a cop and he said he would drive by tomorrow and see if he saw any kids walking around my house. 
Ive given her a bath and her fur is still stained green! I feel awful and like this is partly my fault  
Do you think the paint could harm her??


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

To my knowledge paintball paint is non toxic. It may irritate a dog's skin though, not sure perhaps a call to a company that makes paintballs could give you some info.

I know you feel bad but be glad something worse didn't happen. This is one of the many many reasons why we advocate not leaving your dogs outside unattended. People are screwed up out there.

Don't coddle her. Take her out for some socialization and treat treat treat.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks brandi, yea i looked up paintball paint on the web and it says nontoxic... I really wish I wouldnt have gotten her used to being out there on her own. She is just so good by herself and likes to push around a soccer ball  I realize now that maybe it wasnt just her I shouldnt trust! She seems fine now and is sitting by the door waiting for her run which we skipped tonight and she is probably wondering why. (I have a final to study for) in the future though I will not be leaving her out there on her own. Too risky


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope both brats break both their legs. 

And their parents should have their mugs plastered in the paper as the people who spawned and raised them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with Brandi. No coddling. 

I would be so ticked. Someones kids would have been knocked on their butts and escorted home by the cops and charges pressed against them for destruction of property (since dogs are considered property). Basically ANY charge i could have gotten against them. It might be wise to not leave her outside anymore. This is just one of many reasons most of us dont leave our dogs out when we leave the house. I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

selzer said:


> I hope both brats break both their legs.
> 
> And their parents should have their mugs plastered in the paper as the people who spawned and raised them.


 
Seriously!!! Im pretty sure I know who they are but my roomate will have to come with me to identify the monsters


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Seriously!!! Im pretty sure I know who they are but my roomate will have to come with me to identify the monsters


 
well definitely let us know!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I agree with Brandi. No coddling.
> 
> I would be so ticked. Someones kids would have been knocked on their butts and escorted home by the cops and charges pressed against them for destruction of property (since dogs are considered property). Basically ANY charge i could have gotten against them. It might be wise to not leave her outside anymore. This is just one of many reasons most of us dont leave our dogs out when we leave the house. I'm sorry this happened.


Thanks Kzoppa, I agree no more alone time out there for my girl, she will be sad but I wont risk this happening again. I almost wish she would have gotten loose and chased them home.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> well definitely let us know!


Dont worry I plan on going tomorrow and seeing if it was them. I have absolutely no patience or pity for stupid kids who abuse animals because theyre parents cant keep control over them..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

knocked on their butts, break their legs, and then LAUGH at them!!!

I do not know what it is. I have always had more tolerance for thieves than for vandals. I find theft is generally a crime committed by people who are disadvantaged -- poor, drug addicts, people who lack and have had a history of lacking things like intelligence, food, money, people that believe in them, something worth trying to keep. But vandalism is a crime that baffles my mind because it is done as often by spoiled rich brats as it is by disadvantaged kids. The poor kids vandalize their own stuff, public property, libraries, schools, playgrounds, public pools. The kids who have plenty of everything, often vandalize the property and places of poor people. 

This is a crime from spoiled kids -- paint ball is not cheap. If you laid a hand on these brats their mummies and daddies would be all over you with their lawyers. 

disgusting.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Dont worry I plan on going tomorrow and seeing if it was them. I have absolutely no patience or pity for stupid kids who abuse animals because theyre parents cant keep control over them..


 
oh totally agree with you on that one! Shasta got run over one day by one of those stupid little motorized cars. I cant stand the kids down the street. They think its funny to torment dogs and their parents dont care. My dogs are kid friendly but NO excuse for that BS. Now Shasta is jumpy around those stupid cars. I wanted to beat the stuffing out of those kids. Luckily one of the dads beat me to it. That parent is the only one who does ANY correcting of stupid behavorior from those kids. My kids know they'd be in BIG trouble if they ever did anything like that. I'll be checking back to find out if its the kids you think it was! Hope you figure it out and if it IS them.... i'm dying to know the parents reaction....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> knocked on their butts, break their legs, and then LAUGH at them!!!
> 
> I do not know what it is. I have always had more tolerance for thieves than for vandals. I find theft is generally a crime committed by people who are disadvantaged -- poor, drug addicts, people who lack and have had a history of lacking things like intelligence, food, money, people that believe in them, something worth trying to keep. But vandalism is a crime that baffles my mind because it is done as often by spoiled rich brats as it is by disadvantaged kids. The poor kids vandalize their own stuff, public property, libraries, schools, playgrounds, public pools. The kids who have plenty of everything, often vandalize the property and places of poor people.
> 
> ...


 
agree big time.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh definitely!! I bought my brothers some refills on paintballs and they were sooooo expensive!! After talking to my cousin(who is my roommate), it really sounds like the kids I think it is.. Two twin redheads that live down the street from us. They have also been seen riding skateboards in the middle of the street from time to time. I plan on speaking to their parents but what do I say? keep your brats away from my shephard or ill set her loose? (wishful thinking)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Oh definitely!! I bought my brothers some refills on paintballs and they were sooooo expensive!! After talking to my cousin(who is my roommate), it really sounds like the kids I think it is.. Two twin redheads that live down the street from us. They have also been seen riding skateboards in the middle of the street from time to time. I plan on speaking to their parents but what do I say? keep your brats away from my shephard or ill set her loose? (wishful thinking)


 
tell them the truth. They were shooting your dog with paintballs IN YOUR YARD. I would file a criminal report with the police. Whether you tell the parents that or not would be up to you. They vandalized and honestly, kids like that, it may only get worse. Vandalism, possibly trespassing and animal abuse/cruelty. Yeah.... thats bad and they need to get busted on it.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> tell them the truth. They were shooting your dog with paintballs IN YOUR YARD. I would file a criminal report with the police. Whether you tell the parents that or not would be up to you. They vandalized and honestly, kids like that, it may only get worse. Vandalism, possibly trespassing and animal abuse/cruelty. Yeah.... thats bad and they need to get busted on it.


good point..Im not afraid to call the police. I will tell my cop friend tomorrow that those are the kids I suspect and he can give me some advice on what to do legally. but i AM going to inform their parents that this dog means more to me than their kids sick fun and I will call the cops for tresspassing and vandalizing if I even THINK my dog is threatened.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> good point..Im not afraid to call the police. I will tell my cop friend tomorrow that those are the kids I suspect and he can give me some advice on what to do legally. but i AM going to inform their parents that this dog means more to me than their kids sick fun and I will call the cops for tresspassing and vandalizing if I even THINK my dog is threatened.


Agreed. File animal cruelty and the use of a dangerous weapon. I am a paintball player and according to Hattiesburg, MS. police department they consider paintball marker as a gun/weapon. The kids needs to be 18yrs to use such things. Please keep us inform. Heck give me your police depart # and I will file a case too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> good point..Im not afraid to call the police. I will tell my cop friend tomorrow that those are the kids I suspect and he can give me some advice on what to do legally. but i AM going to inform their parents that this dog means more to me than their kids sick fun and I will call the cops for tresspassing and vandalizing if I even THINK my dog is threatened.


 
remember.... be serious but polite. Otherwise it could cause more issues. Its very possible they are good people that have no idea whats rats they are raising.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nmlvaio101 said:


> Agreed. File animal cruelty and the use of a dangerous weapon. I am a paintball player and according to Hattiesburg, MS. police department they consider paintball marker as a gun/weapon. The kids needs to be 18yrs to use such things. Please keep us inform. Heck give me your police depart # and I will file a case too.


 
OH! geez thats a good point too. walking down the street carrying a paintball gun could be another charge just all on its own. It can cause serious damage to a person let alone an animal.... can we say assault?! When you talk to your cop friend, ask about all the things you can legally file against them. I dont usually advocate for GET YOUR TORCH AND PITCHFORKS!!!! but kids torturing animals rubs me the wrong way on so many levels and adults doing the same.... no. Animals and kids should never be abused or tortured. Its one of the few things i am all for torch and pitchforks mode because they cant fight back.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> OH! geez thats a good point too. walking down the street carrying a paintball gun could be another charge just all on its own. It can cause serious damage to a person let alone an animal.... can we say assault?! When you talk to your cop friend, ask about all the things you can legally file against them. I dont usually advocate for GET YOUR TORCH AND PITCHFORKS!!!! but kids torturing animals rubs me the wrong way on so many levels and adults doing the same.... no. Animals and kids should never be abused or tortured. Its one of the few things i am all for torch and pitchforks mode because they cant fight back.


If you want another kick. Take your gsd to the vet and charge all the medical expenses you can for its injury. So, you can give that bill to the kids parents to pay on top of all the charges filed.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

mriedel said:


> good point..Im not afraid to call the police. I will tell my cop friend tomorrow that those are the kids I suspect and he can give me some advice on what to do legally. but i AM going to inform their parents that this dog means more to me than their kids sick fun and I will call the cops for tresspassing and vandalizing if I even THINK my dog is threatened.


IMHO you'd be wise to let either your friend or the police handle the problem ... let them talk to the parents.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> Agreed. File animal cruelty and the use of a dangerous weapon. I am a paintball player and according to Hattiesburg, MS. police department they consider paintball marker as a gun/weapon. The kids needs to be 18yrs to use such things. Please keep us inform. Heck give me your police depart # and I will file a case too.


Oh wow I didnt even think about the fact you have to be 18 to have one of those. The kids have to be 12 at the oldest.
I think that if im a little bit more cooled off tomorrow when I talk to the parents, that I can manage to be polite. Ive decided that if the parents cooperate with me and I do want an apology from those rats, then maybe I wont press charges. But if they dont act at least apologetic Im not gonna feel bad at all pressing formal charges. 
ANother thing I cant get over is that my brothers have shot me with those things at close range and it HURTS! my dog was not hurting anyone and she got shot THREE times from what I can discern from the paint splotches on her. AHH right now I cannot think about not pressing charges because Im so angry.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

arycrest said:


> IMHO you'd be wise to let either your friend or the police handle the problem ... let them talk to the parents.


 
oh yeah... another good point.... make sure those are the same kids your roommate saw, file the complaints/charges and send your cop friend down to chat....


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

arycrest said:


> IMHO you'd be wise to let either your friend or the police handle the problem ... let them talk to the parents.


That may be more wise since I clearly am not gonna be over this by tomorrow lol


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> oh yeah... another good point.... make sure those are the same kids your roommate saw, file the complaints/charges and send your cop friend down to chat....


 yea we will both be walking down there to make absolutely sure, but there is only one more family with kids that live in this area that we know of and those red heads are pretty unmistakeable.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> Oh wow I didnt even think about the fact you have to be 18 to have one of those. The kids have to be 12 at the oldest.
> I think that if im a little bit more cooled off tomorrow when I talk to the parents, that I can manage to be polite. Ive decided that if the parents cooperate with me and I do want an apology from those rats, then maybe I wont press charges. But if they dont act at least apologetic Im not gonna feel bad at all pressing formal charges.
> ANother thing I cant get over is that my brothers have shot me with those things at close range and it HURTS! my dog was not hurting anyone and she got shot THREE times from what I can discern from the paint splotches on her. AHH right now I cannot think about not pressing charges because Im so angry.


As mention by another forum user, make sure you have a cop with you or your cop friend. You don't want to be in that situation where the parents play it off as if their kids ever do anything wrong.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Oh wow I didnt even think about the fact you have to be 18 to have one of those. The kids have to be 12 at the oldest.
> I think that if im a little bit more cooled off tomorrow when I talk to the parents, that I can manage to be polite. Ive decided that if the parents cooperate with me and I do want an apology from those rats, then maybe I wont press charges. But if they dont act at least apologetic Im not gonna feel bad at all pressing formal charges.
> ANother thing I cant get over is that my brothers have shot me with those things at close range and it HURTS! my dog was not hurting anyone and she got shot THREE times from what I can discern from the paint splotches on her. AHH right now I cannot think about not pressing charges because Im so angry.


 
definitely have her checked out by your vet. Get a full report from your vet about it so you have that as well. I've seen the welts on friends who used to paintball and THATS with padding. I cant imagine how a dog must feel.... Did you take pictures before you washed her? Can you take pictures after since you say she's still got some green stains. Are there any paintball shells around your yard that you can save if need be?


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> As mention by another forum user, make sure you have a cop with you or your cop friend. You don't want to be in that situation where the parents play it off as if their kids ever do anything wrong.


Agreed! thank you all so much by the way! this was originally a vent but you all have been most helpful as I am usually really hotheaded and rush into things blindly.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> definitely have her checked out by your vet. Get a full report from your vet about it so you have that as well. I've seen the welts on friends who used to paintball and THATS with padding. I cant imagine how a dog must feel.... Did you take pictures before you washed her? Can you take pictures after since you say she's still got some green stains. Are there any paintball shells around your yard that you can save if need be?


Actually, now that you mention it, I did find the shells but I threw them away. I can fish them out though and yea I already took pictures of her. I have paint all over my closet floor now due to where she was hiding after the event


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> definitely have her checked out by your vet. Get a full report from your vet about it so you have that as well. I've seen the welts on friends who used to paintball and THATS with padding. I cant imagine how a dog must feel.... Did you take pictures before you washed her? Can you take pictures after since you say she's still got some green stains. Are there any paintball shells around your yard that you can save if need be?


Her vet is actually a family friend and I called him earlier to tell him Id be bringing her by tomorrow


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> definitely have her checked out by your vet. Get a full report from your vet about it so you have that as well. I've seen the welts on friends who used to paintball and THATS with padding. I cant imagine how a dog must feel.... Did you take pictures before you washed her? Can you take pictures after since you say she's still got some green stains. Are there any paintball shells around your yard that you can save if need be?


Good eye. Even if you didn't call the cops for a police report. The evidence is still there, paint/paint shells and the welts on your pup.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> Good eye. Even if you didn't call the cops for a police report. The evidence is still there, paint/paint shells and the welts on your pup.


Yep  Im glad shes okay and my roomie got here when she did. kenzie has her head in my lap right now watching me type. She seems fine right now but i really dont want this event to make her afraid of children or paintball guns for that matter.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Agreed! thank you all so much by the way! this was originally a vent but you all have been most helpful as I am usually really hotheaded and rush into things blindly.


 
lol i'm.... protective. I have a temper and i use it! I dont take it lightly when someone does something extremely stupid and i gather as much evidence as i can to bust them. I get furious about something and i get so mad i start shaking, i'm so worked up. I'm the one my husband and my friends send after people if something doesnt work right because i get things taken care of and fixed.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd contact the local media.

Then, I'd bring out "the future serial killer" angle. You know that's how they start out...wetting the bed until they are fifteen and torturing animals.
I'd consider what they did abusive if not torture. 
Especially if they were "wealthier" kids...I'd definitely make them out to be the next Richard Ramirez, BTK, or Jeffery Dalmer.

Definitely press charges when you find the punks and don't back down. If you or your roomate get called into court..go.
They will probably get off with "therapy" but at least it's something.
I personally wouldn't even want to talk to the parents.
Let the courts and the police do it. I'd "cop out" because there is no way that I could be civil and polite to someone that tortures animals and thinks it's fun, or their parents.

My mother retired from teaching school in a northern California juvinile detention center. Hmmm...you'd be very surprised what twelve to fifteen year olds are in for.

(probably not any of you in law enforcement *shrug*)

Ooooh boy...I knew when I saw this thread title I shouldn't have read it...now I'm mad!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> lol i'm.... protective. I have a temper and i use it! I dont take it lightly when someone does something extremely stupid and i gather as much evidence as i can to bust them. I get furious about something and i get so mad i start shaking, i'm so worked up. I'm the one my husband and my friends send after people if something doesnt work right because i get things taken care of and fixed.


Haha well thanks so much for the replies I would have never thought to gather the evidence and stuff. without this forum I probably would have run over first thing in the morning, yelled at some kids and made things really bad


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> I'd contact the local media.
> 
> Then, I'd bring out "the future serial killer" angle. You know that's how they start out...wetting the bed until they are fifteen and torturing animals.
> I'd consider what they did abusive if not torture.
> ...


 yea I knew people would be upset at what happened to my little girl but like I said i had to vent or i would have done something rash.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Actually, now that you mention it, I did find the shells but I threw them away. I can fish them out though and yea I already took pictures of her. I have paint all over my closet floor now due to where she was hiding after the event


 
yeah. fish them out and stick them in a ziplock sandwich bag and whatever you do, DO NOT RINSE THEM OFF!!! They'll disinigrate (sp?) in water. Take pictures of your closet floor as well to show she was trying to hide after the incident and that you now probably have permanent stains in the house as a result.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> Yep  Im glad shes okay and my roomie got here when she did. kenzie has her head in my lap right now watching me type. She seems fine right now but i really dont want this event to make her afraid of children or paintball guns for that matter.


She will be swore in the morning (take it from experience). Just avoid rubbing that spot for a couple of days.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> She will be swore in the morning (take it from experience). Just avoid rubbing that spot for a couple of days.


AWW  i bet she will and she is so good at hiding pain. I have some leftover pain meds from when she got fixed. should I give her a half of one tomorrow?


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yeah. fish them out and stick them in a ziplock sandwich bad and whatever you do, DO NOT RINSE THEM OFF!!! They'll disinigrate (sp?) in water. Take pictures of your closet floor as well to show she was trying to hide after the incident and that you now probably have permanent stains in the house as a result.


Yeah, who ever said paintballs don't stain is a lier.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yeah. fish them out and stick them in a ziplock sandwich bad and whatever you do, DO NOT RINSE THEM OFF!!! They'll disinigrate (sp?) in water. Take pictures of your closet floor as well to show she was trying to hide after the incident and that you now probably have permanent stains in the house as a result.


 Got the pictures! I wish I could post them on here but my camera cord recently got eaten (mackenzie's revenge for no running the last two nights)


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> Yeah, who ever said paintballs don't stain is a lier.


I have t shirts with paintball stains that have never come out! but im really hopeful that it will come out of her fur.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nmlvaio101 said:


> Yeah, who ever said paintballs don't stain is a lier.


 
RIGHT?! Hubby came home from paintball one day and the shirt he wore is STILL brightly colored red and green! 4 years later!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> I have t shirts with paintball stains that have never come out! but im really hopeful that it will come out of her fur.


 
it should with time. Especially since dogs shed, she'll likely shed the stained fur, even over coat.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> it should with time. Especially since dogs shed, she'll likely shed the stained fur, even over coat.


 yea with the way this pup sheds it will be gone in a week haha


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> I have t shirts with paintball stains that have never come out! but im really hopeful that it will come out of her fur.


It will definitely come out of her fur. Must likely the same goes for your carpet. Thank god for resolve.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> It will definitely come out of her fur. Must likely the same goes for your carpet. Thank god for resolve.


 Way ahead of you haha I took pics and now im in the process of washing the closet floor with Oxy clean... working like a charm


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Not to alarm anyone but I can now feel the bumps under her fur from where she got hit  she doesnt like me touching them so im assuming it hurts like ****


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Way ahead of you haha I took pics and now im in the process of washing the closet floor with Oxy clean... working like a charm


 
you may also want to take pictures on a daily basis of her coat for a little while to show how long the coat is stained.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

mriedel said:


> Not to alarm anyone but I can now feel the bumps under her fur from where she got hit  she doesnt like me touching them so im assuming it hurts like ****


my god...if some punk a$$ kids shot my dog with paint ball guns...i have no idea what i would do, because my first, second, and third response would probably get me in trouble.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> Not to alarm anyone but I can now feel the bumps under her fur from where she got hit  she doesnt like me touching them so im assuming it hurts like ****


place a towel over the spot and then place a bag of ice on top of the towel. The bump will go down sometime tomorrow and the entire welt within the week.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Not to alarm anyone but I can now feel the bumps under her fur from where she got hit  she doesnt like me touching them so im assuming it hurts like ****


 
definitely get her into the vet. Exactly where was she hit? If its as close range as it sounds to have been and she was hit in the sides or anything, she could have broken ribs... I'm sure your vet will cover everything but make sure you double check on that one. Do you have any way to cool down the areas? Like convince her to lay down and you lean an ice pack on her. The cool should help sooth the area and numb it some. How long ago was she spayed? You mentioned you still have some meds from then. If it was recently (last couple months) you should be able to safely give her half of a pain killer from her spay to help ease some of the sting.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> place a towel over the spot and then place a bag of ice on top of the towel. The bump will go down sometime tomorrow and the entire welt within the week.


Geez i just wanna cry she is the sweetest and most loving dog in the world and I just dont understand why stupid kids think that its okay to hurt her like that. Im only in college and i dont have kids but she is MY BABY


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> definitely get her into the vet. Exactly where was she hit? If its as close range as it sounds to have been and she was hit in the sides or anything, she could have broken ribs... I'm sure your vet will cover everything but make sure you double check on that one. Do you have any way to cool down the areas? Like convince her to lay down and you lean an ice pack on her. The cool should help sooth the area and numb it some. How long ago was she spayed? You mentioned you still have some meds from then. If it was recently (last couple months) you should be able to safely give her half of a pain killer from her spay to help ease some of the sting.


 SHe was hit in the right shoulder right below her collar, on her rump almost right in the middle and then above that on her back


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Geez i just wanna cry she is the sweetest and most loving dog in the world and I just dont understand why stupid kids think that its okay to hurt her like that. Im only in college and i dont have kids but she is MY BABY


 
understand! its okay to be angry.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

mriedel said:


> SHe was hit in the right shoulder right below her collar, on her rump almost right in the middle and then above that on her back


Oh and yea she was spayed about three months ago so do you think the meds are safe?


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

As a human...yes it FREAKN' hurts if they are about ten feet away!
This isn't vandalism. 
I can't imagine a dog--- not understanding the where the pain is coming from. 
She should be ok, but you may want to vet her, watch for lack of appetite and panting when resting. Those are signs that she is in distress.

I really think "little Johnny's" mumsy and daddy should foot that bill.
Plus future behaviorist costs to overcoming the association of children and pain. (that's just lawyer speak..but the parents are definitely liable for any damage emotional or physical that their superstar offspring produce)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> SHe was hit in the right shoulder right below her collar, on her rump almost right in the middle and then above that on her back


 
oh ouch. Yeah she's gonna be SORE! Definitely let us know what your vet says and how everything goes with the cops and all.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> Geez i just wanna cry she is the sweetest and most loving dog in the world and I just dont understand why stupid kids think that its okay to hurt her like that. Im only in college and i dont have kids but she is MY BABY


My girlfriend and I are in college as well and May 16th we will get our baby. Kids are kids and this new world of ours they need that extra excitement that video games/movies don't provide.

I doubt it broke any bones. I am no reg. vet, but I did shot my hand at point blank range before to see what it will feel like.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> As a human...yes it FREAKN' hurts if they are about ten feet away!
> This isn't vandalism.
> I can't imagine a dog--- not understanding the where the pain is coming from.
> She should be ok, but you may want to vet her, watch for lack of appetite and panting when resting. Those are signs that she is in distress.
> ...


 Thank you! If she is hurt or needs some therapy for a negative reaction to kids then you better believe they will be the moneybags on the matter. Im a poor college kid and this kind of thing should NOT have happened.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Oh and yea she was spayed about three months ago so do you think the meds are safe?


 
should be safe. my vets always told me you could use meds up to 6 months after they were prescribed and one told me 4 months. After an expiration date meds lose their effectiveness. Depends on the meds. You can ask your vet for sure in the morning.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> My girlfriend and I are in college as well and May 16th we will get our baby. Kids are kids and this new world of ours they need that extra excitement that video games/movies don't provide.
> 
> I doubt it broke any bones. I am no reg. vet, but I did shot my hand at point blank range before to see what it will feel like.


Ow! on the paintball to the hand! good luck with your baby im sure it will be wonderful. Those kids need some different kind of stimulation, maybe in the form of ritilin


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nmlvaio101 said:


> My girlfriend and I are in college as well and May 16th we will get our baby. Kids are kids and this new world of ours they need that extra excitement that video games/movies don't provide.
> 
> I doubt it broke any bones. I am no reg. vet, *but I did shot my hand at point blank range before to see what it will feel like*.


 
umm.... OUCH!!!!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> should be safe. my vets always told me you could use meds up to 6 months after they were prescribed and one told me 4 months. After an expiration date meds lose their effectiveness. Depends on the meds. You can ask your vet for sure in the morning.


 The expiration says august so Im gonna go ahead and give her a half of one since she doesnt seem to be able to get comfortable


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> The expiration says august so Im gonna go ahead and give her a half of one since she doesnt seem to be able to get comfortable


 
yeah if the bottle says its good til august it should be good. ice packs (if you're able) and the pain relief should help her some. Its probably gonna be a restless night though.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yeah if the bottle says its good til august it should be good. ice packs (if you're able) and the pain relief should help her some. Its probably gonna be a restless night though.


 yes now she wont even get up on the bed so i know she is in pain. Im gonng try some ice packs. This may be a sleepless night for me too  but she stays awake with me when I dont feel good


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> yes now she wont even get up on the bed so i know she is in pain. Im gonng try some ice packs. This may be a sleepless night for me too  but she stays awake with me when I dont feel good


 
will she let you lift her onto the bed? Laying on something softer than the floor might help too. Laying on the floor could only succeed in making her more sore and stiff and aggravate any ouch areas you arent sure about.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> will she let you lift her onto the bed? Laying on something softer than the floor might help too. Laying on the floor could only succeed in making her more sore and stiff and aggravate any ouch areas you arent sure about.


 She finally got up here when I did the "come" command. She seems more comfy now and i have a chiropractic ice pack on her shoulder right now....she doesnt seem to mind so maybe it feels good.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> She finally got up here when I did the "come" command. She seems more comfy now and i have a chiropractic ice pack on her shoulder right now....she doesnt seem to mind so maybe it feels good.


 
i'm off here for the night but will check back to see how things are and what your vet says. Poor girl. Cant imagine how she's feeling. Try and get some sleep. You both need it.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i'm off here for the night but will check back to see how things are and what your vet says. Poor girl. Cant imagine how she's feeling. Try and get some sleep. You both need it.


 Im off too thanks everyone for your posts! I will write tomorrow to report on vet visit/ talking to the cops and or parents


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

mriedel said:


> Im off too thanks everyone for your posts! I will write tomorrow to report on vet visit/ talking to the cops and or parents


I am off also. Pass my bedtime


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what little brats!

I would take kenzi to the vet AND to a groomer AND to maybe a chiropracter and then I'd hand over the bills to the parents. 

I would let the police handle it after I went over and reamed them out myself..


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I did not read all the posts. Just the first few pages and skimmed the rest. So if I cover something already said, please forgive me.

My husband used to play paintball. And he has a high powered gun (some kinda extra high air canister on it).
Let me tell you, I've seen the speed that thing fires. Actually I couldn't see it, it was that fast.
Depending on the distance, those shots could have killed her. This is no joke. Sophisticated paintball guns are dangerous. Even the players have protection and rules about distance. There's a good reason for it.

I'm sure she is hurting from the shots. My husband got shot in the stomach his first time playing. No padding and a regular issue gun. You wouldn't believe the size of the welt. It was horrific, so image that on a dog.

In NJ, I don't know the laws regarding paintball guns, but there are tons of young kids who play. My nephew bought a gun at 14 and it was easy to get.

I sure hope you catch these kids. This is dangerous. And I hope also that she is going to be okay.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't read through the whole thread either. But I CANNOT believe someone would do that!!!! WHERE ARE THEIR PARENTS?! They are OBVIOUSLY not mature enough to have a paintball gun...unbelievable...

I won't leave my dogs outside alone because I _know_ they would get into trouble or someone could hurt them, they could eat something inappropriate, etc....there's soooo much that can happen when we aren't watching. I hope she recovers from this and these boys didn't scar her for life...


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I did not read all the posts. Just the first few pages and skimmed the rest. So if I cover something already said, please forgive me.
> 
> My husband used to play paintball. And he has a high powered gun (some kinda extra high air canister on it).
> Let me tell you, I've seen the speed that thing fires. Actually I couldn't see it, it was that fast.
> ...


He did mention the shots where only on the sides and the welts are there. I am not dismissing the potential dangers from a paintball gun, but in this case its nothing extreme (only the action from the kids themselves). Now, if it was a small puppy or around the face things would be different stroy. He did mention his baby would be check by a vet for the just in case situation.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> He did mention the shots where only on the sides and the welts are there. I am not dismissing the potential dangers from a paintball gun, but in this case its nothing extreme (only the action from the kids themselves). Now, if it was a small puppy or around the face things would be different stroy. He did mention his baby would be check by a vet for the just in case situation.


I did see that. I was just mentioning the _potential_ dangers of these guns. 
Those welts are undoubtedly painful for her. And oh yes, a puppy getting hit at close proximity...well, I don't even want to think about it.

I've seen the damage these guns can do. My husband gave up playing years ago, but still has his guns. 
This is the kind of gun my husband has just for reference.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I just read this thread, I hope the pup will be ok, I sure hope something is done about the little puk's that did this, what will they graduate into next, bb guns?, I would press charges now, that's cruelty to an animal, I wonder what other creatures they were shooting at and torturing


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sending well wishes to Kenzi, hope that the kids get their due punishment.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought I did very well. I was having a pint of ale when I first read this thread. It made me all Irishey...IT'S A CAUSE!!!! GO FIGHT THEM!!!!

I still stand by what I said. I still couldn't talk to the parents...I would let the police handle it because I'd want to beat the parents with a baseball bat for breeding.

I hope she's ok or doing better now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

checking in to see how everything is going. Told my husband about what happened this morning and he... lets say he was not happy. I havent seen him that mad in a long time. Will check back later for an update. Anxious to hear what your vet says. Poor Kenzie. How is she doing today?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope your dog is doing better. I had a similar experience, only the kids were throwing rocks. Last time I ever left a dog out in my yard when I was not home. Sad commentary on society as a whole when you can't have your dog out in your own fenced in yard for fear someone might hurt them. Hope you document everything and press charges against those little sociopaths!


----------



## oyalhi (Dec 1, 2010)

Why no cuddling? Does it have to do with the psychology of the dog?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oyalhi said:


> Why no cuddling? Does it have to do with the psychology of the dog?


 
no cuddling because it would only cause more pain for Kenzie.


----------



## oyalhi (Dec 1, 2010)

I understand it would cause more pain. However, what I am trying to figure out is, no cuddling because the bruises from the paintball would cause pain when cuddled (physiological) or is it so that you do not give him over attention and have the dog loose self respect (psychological)?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oyalhi said:


> I understand it would cause more pain. However, what I am trying to figure out is, no cuddling because the bruises from the paintball would cause pain when cuddled (physiological) or is it so that you do not give him over attention and have the dog loose self respect (psychological)?


never know but at this point it would be more from pain, not a loss of self respect as you put it. All Kenzie knows is she hurts and will probably now associate those little brats with unpleasant experiences. Psychologically, she may associate kids as a negative in general.


----------



## oyalhi (Dec 1, 2010)

So if I understand correctly, you suggested no cuddling due to physical pain. The reason that I am asking is because when something bad happens to my dog, (instinctively) I tend to cuddle with him. I would stop my behavior if that is affecting my dog negatively.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oyalhi said:


> So if I understand correctly, you suggested no cuddling due to physical pain. The reason that I am asking is because when something bad happens to my dog, (instinctively) I tend to cuddle with him. I would stop my behavior if that is affecting my dog negatively.


 
the cuddling after something tramatic such as being shot with a paintball gun, would be coddling and the dog would associate it and your emotions as it being a really horrible experience and be negatively affected mentally. Its very possible Kenzie could react negatively to seeing those kids again who were shooting her and associate ALL kids with pain and bad things. By NOT coddling and making a huge deal out of it, it helps show the dog, its really not all that bad (even though we know it is) and helps the dog mentally be more stable. Say.... your dog is attacked by another dog. You can choose to make a big huge deal out of it and fawn over your dog, who in turn will associate other dogs as a bad because you are freaking out over the incident of your dog being attacked, or you can stay calm and collected and as far as your dog knows, it wasnt really THAT bad and would be able to adjust and get over the incident but possibly be more cautious next time they meet another dog though not having an overly negative reaction. Does that make sense? Basically boils down to, dont make a big deal out of it, despite wanting to with babying your dog, and your dog, if stable minded to begin with, shouldnt have any serious negative associations. No cuddling would just be mindful of not wanting to cause further pain. Coddling can cause lasting negative mental affects after a tramatic incident when the owner makes a huge deal out of it around the dog.


----------



## oyalhi (Dec 1, 2010)

Now I actually fully understand the reason . Thank you for taking the time to explain it. I appreciate it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oyalhi said:


> Now I actually fully understand the reason . Thank you for taking the time to explain it. I appreciate it.


 
no problem. Glad to have been able to help.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> no cuddling because it would only cause more pain for Kenzie.


He had her on his lap and bed last night talking on the forums with no problem.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Hope she's doing alright and the brats get severely punished. Any updates?


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all! I am so sorry for the delay in the updates but it has been an EXTREMELY long day to say the least. Kenzie had her vet visit today at my friends clinic and she is very sore. She doesnt seem to have any broken bones (we will get the xrays back tomorrow), and shes in very good spirits despite how nervous she was yesterday. The vet gave me more pain meds and a new shampoo that will get all the paint out of her hair. This vet bill: xrays, meds, checkup and cautionary urine tests to make sure that stuff isnt gonna make her sick came up to 500 big ones. Well after the vet around noon I called my cop friend and told him I am very interested in going to talk to the parents. My roommate went with us to I.D the kids. I gotta say I was really nervous going over there, but I knew I wasnt going to be impolite. We knocked and sure enough one of the little punks opened the door and when he saw us I think he must have peed on himself haha the cop told him we wanted to talk to his parents ( only the mother was home) and she came outside while the kids were inside. My cop friend told her why we were there and she seemed very surprised. I was afraid that she was going to deny everything and be defensive but the lady just started CRYING!!! she kept apologizing and saying how stupid she felt for letting her husband get the kids the paintball gun, which was supposed to be locked in the attic (psssh) She asked how mackenzie was and I told her sore and upset and i started to lose my temper a little so I had to take a couple deep breaths. lol I told her that I would be willing to not press charges as long as they agreed to pay the vet bill and any possible behaviorist bill that might come up. She seemed a little bit peeved at this which really pissed me off but after my friend explained that the fine of me pressing charges could be much more also her little brats would be held liable, she agreed. She wrote me a check and she gave me her number to call if I needed anything else. THen, believe it or not she marched the monsters outside and they had to apologize to me and my roommate.  I honestly dont think It was very heartfelt. My friend also told them it was most definitely illegal for thirteen year olds to be carrying a paintball gun and that if he caught them he would have to consider it a deadly weapon. 
Alll in all today has been pretty dramatic but had to happen.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

nmlvaio101 said:


> He had her on his lap and bed last night talking on the forums with no problem.


 Im actually a girl haha no worries though


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry this happened to your dog. But it sounds like it had a reasonably good outcome. I am so happy that the family had to pay your vet bill. Hit parents in the pocketbook and usually they'll make sure the kids don't do it again. Good for you.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Bridget said:


> I am so sorry this happened to your dog. But it sounds like it had a reasonably good outcome. I am so happy that the family had to pay your vet bill. Hit parents in the pocketbook and usually they'll make sure the kids don't do it again. Good for you.


 Thanks yea I was very torn as whether or not to press charges but the mom just broke my heart. She seemed very apologetic but the fact that she didnt want to pay the vet bill did not deter me from giving it to her. lol If i were her I would make those little brats get to work and make up the money.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It's called consequences for actions and generally raising your children to accept them avoids situations like this.

Or having to pay $500.00 in vet bills because you chose not to raise your children with consequences for their actions. What did she think would happen?

Jeez Louize...I still would have pressed charges. Oh, sorry you're a bad parent "here's your sign and your courtdate"


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a cynical person. Take the check directly to their bank (it's listed on the front of the check) and cash it. I wouldn't put it past them to stop payment.

I hope you don't see these kids around again. Maybe they need a leash law instead of the dogs


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

My boss has a sign up in the front and it reads:

Dogs welcome! Children must be on leash.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. Kids may not get off scott free in this matter. If my Mom had to pay a $500 bill for something I'd done-particularly if it involved cruelty to animals-I'da had to take out a loan to pay the dental bills. 

Jelpy And the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I'm a cynical person. Take the check directly to their bank (it's listed on the front of the check) and cash it. I wouldn't put it past them to stop payment.
> 
> I hope you don't see these kids around again. Maybe they need a leash law instead of the dogs


 
i most definitely agree with cashing the check immediately just so you get paid before she can stop payment. AND if she stops payment before you're able to cash it.... well... charges. Hope those little brats get more than what they deserve in this. Wonder if their father will show up at your door after this...after all.... if he hadnt bought the stupid paintball gun, this may not have happened....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> Yeah. Kids may not get off scott free in this matter. If my Mom had to pay a $500 bill for something I'd done-particularly if it involved cruelty to animals-I'da had to take out a loan to pay the dental bills.
> 
> Jelpy And the Mesquite Mafia


 
oh yeah! My mom would have beaten my behind into next year and i'd STILL be paying for everything until the day i die!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> I'm a cynical person. Take the check directly to their bank (it's listed on the front of the check) and cash it. I wouldn't put it past them to stop payment.
> 
> I hope you don't see these kids around again. Maybe they need a leash law instead of the dogs


 OH i cashed that sucker as soon as I left!!! we have the same bank so it was easy


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> oh yeah! My mom would have beaten my behind into next year and i'd STILL be paying for everything until the day i die!


 Haha when I was leaving I could still hear the woman yelling at those kids!!!! I honestly doubt she knew what they were doing but that is absolutely no excuse! thirteen year olds dont need to be out walking around on their own and why were they not in school?????? or is public school already out for summer?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Haha when I was leaving I could still hear the woman yelling at those kids!!!! I honestly doubt she knew what they were doing but that is absolutely no excuse! thirteen year olds dont need to be out walking around on their own and why were they not in school?????? or is public school already out for summer?


 
well i know the kids around here are out of school.... their last day was wednesday but thats on base. Kids out in town are in school until the 25th i think. I know if my kids were to do something that seriously stupid they'd be hearing me yelling at them for the next week at least!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

My mom would have beaten me with a yardstick and then driven me to Juvenile Hall herself.

Actually, as she raised me to have compassion towards animals...I shudder to think what she would have done.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> My mom would have beaten me with a yardstick and then driven me to Juvenile Hall herself.
> 
> Actually, as she raised me to have compassion towards animals...I shudder to think what she would have done.


 My mom has three small dogs a cat and a GSD!!! I was almost afraid to tell her about kenzie! she considers this dog her "grandbaby" and she drove up here personally to go to the vet with us  She was very worried and was prepared to pay the vet herself if the parents wouldnt comply!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> My mom has three small dogs a cat and a GSD!!! I was almost afraid to tell her about kenzie! she considers this dog her "grandbaby" and she drove up here personally to go to the vet with us  She was very worried and was prepared to pay the vet herself if the parents wouldnt comply!


 
wow. wish my parents were.... well better lol. My mom always has to borrow money from me for vet bills. I had to pay an emergency vet trip for her cat who ended up having to be put to sleep... 7 years later i FINALLY just got the rest of what she owed me from a $2000 vet bill and thats because i had to harass her about it. You're lucky to have a mom who cares so much in general.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> wow. wish my parents were.... well better lol. My mom always has to borrow money from me for vet bills. I had to pay an emergency vet trip for her cat who ended up having to be put to sleep... 7 years later i FINALLY just got the rest of what she owed me from a $2000 vet bill and thats because i had to harass her about it. You're lucky to have a mom who cares so much in general.


Thanks I owe her alot theres not much she wouldnt do for this dog though haha she loves it more than me! JK it was my parents idea to get a GSD since Im living on my own for the first time.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> Thanks I owe her alot theres not much she wouldnt do for this dog though haha she loves it more than me! JK it was my parents idea to get a GSD since Im living on my own for the first time.


 
see. Cool parents. the last dog we actually had at our house was our golden retreiver lady when i was 4 and she was around for a grand total of 4 months before one day she was just gone from the yard. Never had a dog after that that stayed around longer than a week. Even my moms supposed favorite recently wasnt there a full year before she went missing. The chances of my parents saying HEY! You should get a dog.... slim. lol. Even when i was on my own. 

Anyway,Give Kenzie a gentle hug for me. Poor girl. Glad she's doing better today though with not being so nervous. and glad you at least got your vet bill money back. Hope those little rats gets so much trouble they think in triple about consequences to their actions in the future.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> see. Cool parents. the last dog we actually had at our house was our golden retreiver lady when i was 4 and she was around for a grand total of 4 months before one day she was just gone from the yard. Never had a dog after that that stayed around longer than a week. Even my moms supposed favorite recently wasnt there a full year before she went missing. The chances of my parents saying HEY! You should get a dog.... slim. lol. Even when i was on my own.
> 
> Anyway,Give Kenzie a gentle hug for me. Poor girl. Glad she's doing better today though with not being so nervous. and glad you at least got your vet bill money back. Hope those little rats gets so much trouble they think in triple about consequences to their actions in the future.


 I will give her a hug  SHe seems alot more comfy although she wont lay on her shoulder that got hit. Thanks so much for being so supportive everyone!!! Ill update in a few days on how my baby is doing and if I end up calling a behaviorist


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> I will give her a hug  SHe seems alot more comfy although she wont lay on her shoulder that got hit. Thanks so much for being so supportive everyone!!! Ill update in a few days on how my baby is doing and if I end up calling a behaviorist


 
i dont blame her. I wouldnt want to put any weight on that shoulder either no matter how comfy a pillow i could find!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i dont blame her. I wouldnt want to put any weight on that shoulder either no matter how comfy a pillow i could find!


 haha she has alot to work through. A little disheartening ealier she saw some young kids outside the window earlier today and she barked and growled  I hope this is not the beginning of a trend


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> haha she has alot to work through. A little disheartening ealier she saw some young kids outside the window earlier today and she barked and growled  I hope this is not the beginning of a trend


 
i was afraid she may have a negative association with kids after that. dont blame her but still. She doesnt know that not all kids are little monsters waiting to hurt her. That alone may require positive association training.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She shouldn't 'globalize' this situation to include all kids, or worse all strangers. You can do your part in helping the situation by exuding calm, confident control. Let her see that you are matter of fact & unconcerned in your dealings with people. For her sake, do not dwell on this or let it color your interactions with people. Dogs are emotionally hyper-sensitive & very discerning. Make an extra effort to be certain your body language & non-verbal cues are what you wish her to 'hear' & be influenced by.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

mriedel said:


> OH i cashed that sucker as soon as I left!!! we have the same bank so it was easy


it's sad that we have all become so cynical. But as the saying goes "In God we trust, all others pay cash"


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am glad the best came out of the worst situation. I am hoping for a speedy recovery and nothing more would happen.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really think this is the best possible outcome that you can hope for. I would not go back with any future bills, unless the x-rays show a break. I mean for behaviorist-type things. I think you made your point, the parents are disciplining their kids, the father probably got an earfull, the paintball gun probably was sold or given away or thrown away. Probably. 

I think if you open the wound farther on down the line, I think that you will have a lot of trouble getting them to pay, and not much more help if you go for it legally. For your peace of mind, I would let it go now. 

Hopefully the dog will not associate this pain with adolescent boys. She may. I think that after she starts to feel better, go back a few steps and do a lot of positive socializing and if possible take her to some more training classes. It will help her. 

As for 13 year old boys out on their own without a parent? C'mon people what do you do, wait until they are 18 and then kick them out and tell them to have a good life. 13 year old kids can babysit other kids, they can certainly go and play in their neighborhood on their own. Some of them will make some very stupid and bad choices, but saying your kid never made a bad choice because you had you eyes right on him until he was 25, doesn't make him good. Doing stupid things, and geting caught is a part of growing up. We used to shoot each other with bee bee guns. These kids toys had a higher potential for damage. I do not quite think they are budding serial killers, I think that they probably were just being seriously stupid and not thinking about the consequences to the dog. I think they weren't considering the pain, but thought the dog being scared was funny. Typical bullying behavior. 

Don't get me wrong, I still would like to tie them up by the ankle and shoot the with a paint ball, and then laugh at them. It is infuriating.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Lets face it, the attitude of some parents is" just get them out of the house away from us and we will be happy". Same type of people who take their kids to dinner, then let them run around, cry, scream and be obnoxious while they are happily ignoring them. 
I am glad it turned out okay for now and that kenzie is going to get better once the soreness wears off. Just curious, did you ever hear anything from the dad? Probably not, but just asking.
I would find some kids of friends that will listen to you, have them come inside the house and feed her goodies after she makes friends with them, then have them go outside into the backyard and throw a ball or her favorite toy and play with her so she has fun in the same area she got hurt. You can have them be very low key and let kenzi make the first moves, after lots of goodies and fun, she may realize that not all kids are bad.


----------

